# cam timing?



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a few questions on bianary cams. My Accomplice is out of time, the top cam is behind by about a 1/8", bottom cams draw stop is hitting first. 

1. Would you want to put twists into the top cam or take twists out of the bottom cam? Does it matter?

2. Which cable controls which cam and when adding twists or taking them out does it matter which end you twist?

I'm new to bianarys so I need some guidance. The only bows I know what I'm doing anything with is Hoyt's Cam & 1/2's but I've only been working on them for about a year now so I guess you could say I'm still learning with them to. Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Have a look at this vid, it´s based arround the GT-500 but covers pretty much what you are looking for.I think Athens bows don´t have timing marks or dots on the inside of the cam as a reference point for your cables, so just use a hole or cut out on your cam as a reference point to mesure against your cables.Don´t know if Mike mentioned it in the vid but I would remove the bottom draw stop complete while syncing the cams and install it after the cams are in sync to prevent wrong readings on the draw board due to the fact that the stops are hitting the limbs to early 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEpS3uRLvUg

and another for some tips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=5GJ6fVV3RfM&feature=related
Hope this helps


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Belicoso said:


> Have a look at this vid, it´s based arround the GT-500 but covers pretty much what you are looking for.I think Athens bows don´t have timing marks or dots on the inside of the cam as a reference point for your cables, so just use a hole or cut out on your cam as a reference point to mesure against your cables.Don´t know if Mike mentioned it in the vid but I would remove the bottom draw stop complete while syncing the cams and install it after the cams are in sync to prevent wrong readings on the draw board due to the fact that the stops are hitting the limbs to early
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEpS3uRLvUg
> 
> and another for some tips
> ...


Thanks. As far as marks on the cams Athens don't have those they just have the holes in the cams that you have to use. There is a thread on their forum explaining everything you're talking about but I just wasnt sure about cables, have an idea, but figured I'd ask. I'll check out that video though. Any info is helpful. Thanks again!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is a liitle bit more info


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Here ya go, check this thread., Hope it helps, Ron

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1072683


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

The draw stop that hits first is the one that needs twisted. You can untiwst the other cable if wanted. Take a look at both cables and determine if one has more twist in it than the other. Try to balance them out. No more than you have to twist, it won't make much difference.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Leading cam*

Some research by Spott Hogg suggests the TOP cam should be slightly ahead of the bottom. Perhaps it is to compensate for the nocking point not being in exact center of ATA......? I've tried it both ways (in sync, and top cam ahead) and cannot tell difference. On the Shooting machine, however, the point of impact change becomes obvious and consistent.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

What Jim 46 said. Also, not to pick nits, but the precise term you're looking for is SYNCHRONIZATION, not timing. Some of the other posters have used the correct term. "Synchronization" and "timing" are somewhat related, but they mean different things.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

BTM said:


> What Jim 46 said. Also, not to pick nits, but the precise term you're looking for is SYNCHRONIZATION, not timing. Some of the other posters have used the correct term. "Synchronization" and "timing" are somewhat related, but they mean different things.


Wow I haven't heard that before, I always thought they were the same. Would you alaberate please? Thanks! -Chris


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

jim46ok said:


> Some research by Spott Hogg suggests the TOP cam should be slightly ahead of the bottom. Perhaps it is to compensate for the nocking point not being in exact center of ATA......? I've tried it both ways (in sync, and top cam ahead) and cannot tell difference. On the Shooting machine, however, the point of impact change becomes obvious and consistent.


You know i was just told this with a set of hoyt spirals, the top just very slightly ahead, SO what your saying is on the hoother shooter machine you find top slighty ahead of bottom produces better consistency over cams dead nuts the same????


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> You know i was just told this with a set of hoyt spirals, the top just very slightly ahead, SO what your saying is on the hoother shooter machine you find top slighty ahead of bottom produces better consistency over cams dead nuts the same????


Will this also be the case for Binary cams ??
Wouldn´t make sense to *me* if a slaved cam system should be slightly brought out of sync!!


----------



## dravesarchery (Dec 15, 2009)

*Cam Timing*

Here's a video we did on CAM TIMING

I hope that can answer some questions.

*-Toby Draves*


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

dravesarchery said:


> Here's a video we did on CAM TIMING
> 
> I hope that can answer some questions.
> 
> *-Toby Draves*


Link doesn't work


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

dravesarchery said:


> Here's a video we did on CAM TIMING
> 
> I hope that can answer some questions.
> 
> *-Toby Draves*


It doesn´t work


----------

